

If you wanted to make someone do something for you, how would you do it? - mcartyem

Bonus points if they don't know you.
======
Paul_S
Pay them money.

~~~
mcartyem
What if they are not interested in money?

Also, how do you approach them?

~~~
Paul_S
If you want a more specific answer ask a more specific question - don't just
keep rejecting answers by adding new conditions. Just tell us what it is you
want done.

------
mikecane
Try asking.

~~~
mcartyem
How would you ask? What if you cannot meet them physically?

Say you email them; what do you do if you don't get a response?

~~~
mikecane
Ask straightforwardly. And if they don't reply, it's either because spam
trapped it and they'll never see it or they didn't think enough to just say
No. Don't annoy.

